# Bicycle Rack



## blincoe (Jan 19, 2022)

I need this gone as well.

located in Long Beach CA 90808.

IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO TRADE, LET ME KNOW!


----------



## nick tures (Jan 20, 2022)

always to far away !


----------



## Reedster (Jan 22, 2022)

How much do you want for it? I’m close to you I’m in 90807


----------



## HEMI426 (Jan 22, 2022)

Make an offer, it's an auction.


----------



## Reedster (Jan 23, 2022)

I should’ve paid closer attention to what section I’m in.  How about $30 bucks for the rack


----------



## blincoe (Jan 23, 2022)

No deal


----------

